# what Age To Start Bitting a Foal



## ponieslovered (5 April 2010)

I have an 11 month old Foal, who actually is being an angel right now, bless her.

A friend of mine gave me a rubber straight bar attached to a leather headband, which suprisingly when i tried to put it on her, she took it straight away, and was standing their quite happily chewing and mouthing it.  I have used it approx 7 times in the last 2 weeks, to walk her to her field, (About 5 mins walk), and the rest of the time I lead her in her headcollar.  I am just having a panic now, I am doing the wrong thing !!  am i a little to early to be doing this, i suppose my way of thinking is that it is part of her training and she is taking it very well, only once (about 4 weeks ago) she spooked and i lost the rope, but she didnt run off, she stood and looked at me.  I was left with  a ripped muscle in my arm.  She leads very well in her headcollar and the headcollar with the bit, I just dont want to spoil her, or her mouth ..comments welcome please.


----------



## girlmoose (5 April 2010)

I have never heard of bitting a horse so young, but I have no idea whether it would actaully do any harm. 

Personally I would probably let her mature. I guess you won't be breaking in until at least 3(?) so there is no need until then. It sounds like you've got a real little star though, so it must be tempting  

I would teach her how to load, lead, back up on lead rope, pick up feet and groom her lots and save the rest until she's fully grown, but that is just what I would do. 

Good luck with her


----------



## JaneyP (5 April 2010)

I attached the bit to my headcollar at 2, though my baby was 17hhs by then and needed to learn a few moor manners when i was leading him out xx


----------



## JaneyP (5 April 2010)

* more sorry


----------



## ponieslovered (5 April 2010)

definately wont be breaking her until she is at least 3 yrs.  She is a little star, i can brush her all over and do so every day, She had the blacksmith and was brilliant, and the vet and brilliant.  I can pick her feet and lead her and she stops and goes back.  Have only loaded her once to move her and she loaded within 10 mins, and travelled brilliantly.  i have owned her from 2 months old, and she really is great.  She comes to me when she see me approach the field as well.
I suppose the "bit" thing was just another step which a couple of other girls said i could do from around 12 months, I dont pull or tug on her, i was just worried that i was doing something terribly wrong, but i guess all foals are different.
And yes she tugged me once and really hurt my arm, i actualy feel i have lost some strength in that arm, so now i am asking myself, "am i doing this as my arm is weaker for my safety incase she tugs me again !!"   she is about 14 hands at the moment, she is an TB x Irish Draft, to make around 16.2hh


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (5 April 2010)

Unless you are showing her as a yearling, I wouldn't touch her mouth at all . Bung her out into the field and let her mature for a year  

Col x


----------



## diamondgeezer (5 April 2010)

I bitted my youngster at 9 1/2 months as i do hunter youngstock show classes with him and he had to be shown in a bridle for yearling classes. Pic at side is of him at 12 1/2 months old. I started by putting his brible on over a head collar and walking him round yard or arena (rope attatched to head collar) for 5 mins. I did this 2 or 3 times a week. After about 3 weeks i attatched line through bit ring and clipped to out side bit ring and walked him again 2 or 3 times a week. After his 1st show in a bridle i only put bit in once every 2 weeks and at shows.


----------



## Abbeygale (5 April 2010)

My now 3yo started having a bridle on for a few minutes every couple of weeks from when she was about 9 / 10 months onwards.  To start with I would just pop it on for a few minutes, and then we gradually started walking around with it. 

I have been gradually introducing many different things to my girly over the 3 years, and she now has a very strong bond of trust with me, and is not phased by any "strange" things I might do to her!!!


----------



## shadowboy (5 April 2010)

For showing foals are shown in slips and yearlings in a leather 'headcollar' - not actually a headcollar - more a bitless bridle/headcollar with browband. Then as a 2 year old they are shown with a bit - so there is no rush but if she's a big girl them the odd ocassion with a bit wont harm her- just try not to use it for actualt control to keep her mouth sweet. My 2 boys have only just been bitted - one os 23 months old and the other 22 months old. Whatever you do as long as you dont overdo it and keep it fun it should be ok.


----------



## Maesfen (5 April 2010)

girlmoose said:



			I have never heard of bitting a horse so young, but I have no idea whether it would actaully do any harm.
		
Click to expand...

Foals are routinely bitted for the sales (TB) so usually from about 8 months old.

I would still attach the lead rein to the noseband though at first and then use a coupling to go from the bit and thread the back of the noseband through the central ring so that there is still pressure on the nose rather than the mouth.
She sounds a sweet soul.
You will find that if she had been a colt, to show him he would need bitting from a yearling.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (5 April 2010)

I cannot see a problem with a rubber straight bar bit. As said youngsters are shown in bits, I mouthed my yearlings and took them for walks in hand.


----------



## girlmoose (6 April 2010)

Just thought I say sorry for false information. My personal experience is only with allrounder/eventer types which we have just left to mature.


----------



## loubymay (6 April 2010)

My colt is one on the 27th of this month and I'm going to have to start introducing a tiny bit as at the shows i go to yearlings have to wear a bit. However I am looking either for a really thin bit or I no someone who used a rubber one n her foal likes it as its a squidgy haha xx


----------



## ponieslovered (6 April 2010)

thank you for all the comments, I am happy knowing that others are doing as i am.  Its quite incredible how she does trust me, and will pretty much let me do anything to her now.  We only walk to the field in the bit, over her headcollar, I dont pull her on the bit at all.  I would like to show her in hand, but i was told she would need to be shown as a yearling in a show bridle, hence why i am letting her have 5 mins each day with the rubber bit.

Good luck to all of you showing your youngsters this year :-0


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (6 April 2010)

shadowboy said:



			For showing foals are shown in slips and yearlings in a leather 'headcollar' - not actually a headcollar - more a bitless bridle/headcollar with browband. Then as a 2 year old they are shown with a bit - so there is no rush but if she's a big girl them the odd ocassion with a bit wont harm her- just try not to use it for actualt control to keep her mouth sweet. My 2 boys have only just been bitted - one os 23 months old and the other 22 months old. Whatever you do as long as you dont overdo it and keep it fun it should be ok.
		
Click to expand...



Yearlings have to bitted unfortunately for showing


----------



## tikino (6 April 2010)

my filly will be 1 at the end of the month and the plann is to show her so we have started to work on bitting her and she is taking the bit nicely


----------



## ponieslovered (6 April 2010)

Oh Tikino,  isnt it lovelly, how they accept the things you ask of them when they trust you soooo  much    good luck with your foal


----------



## shadowboy (6 April 2010)

Colleen_Miss_Tom said:



			Yearlings have to bitted unfortunately for showing 

Click to expand...

 no they dont- have been showing them for years without one.


----------



## dsykes (7 April 2010)

I didn't bit my youngster to show her in M&M classes ( at County level ) . She's 9 years old now and still doesn't wear a bit for in hand classes , and it's never been commented on . She gets placed every time out , and I'm quite pleased that she doesn't need that extra control .


----------

